# Prison Tycoon



## granfire (Jan 5, 2011)

My kid bought that the other day. I do not know why, I think he does not either, except the money was burning a whole in his pocket, but of all the things to make video games out of...Prison?!


----------



## billc (Jan 5, 2011)

Can you build "Old Sparky" or is there only a lethal injection room?


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 5, 2011)

Never played the game, but I did enjoy Railroad Tycoon.  If Prison Tycoon is based on the same idea of planning, building, and growing something, I could think of a lot worse videos games your kid could be playing.


----------



## granfire (Jan 5, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Can you build "Old Sparky" or is there only a lethal injection room?




Good question - I don't think Alcatraz had either though....


----------



## granfire (Jan 5, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Never played the game, but I did enjoy Railroad Tycoon.  If Prison Tycoon is based on the same idea of planning, building, and growing something, I could think of a lot worse videos games your kid could be playing.




Grand theft Auto...I know...or should that be the...nvm Tycoon is the part of the manager, not inmate... 

But still...it baffles the mind, I guess they ran out of things to manage...


----------

